# Canon EOS 200D review by Ephotozine.



## Chaitanya (Jul 29, 2017)

Here is the link to review of EOS 200D. 
https://www.ephotozine.com/article/canon-eos-200d-rebel-sl2-review-31096/verdict


----------



## pwp (Jul 29, 2017)

...and another review here at Photography Blog:
http://www.photographyblog.com/reviews/canon_eos_200d_review/

-pw


----------



## sachinkhanna48 (Jul 20, 2018)

nice review
*___*
Best Zero Turn Mower | Best Self Propelled Lawn Mower |


----------

